# Iphone 5c impossible de désactiver la sauvegarde chiffrer ??



## kiwi75 (27 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Ma tendre et douce à, par mégarde, supprimé son application Notes de son Iphone ! Elle l'a réinstallée, mais malheureusement et malgré une synchronisation plus aucune note.
Après recherche sur le net, j'ai trouvé un moyen permettant de récupérer ses informations par le biais
de "phonerecue", seul bémol, il est nécessaire de désactiver la sauvegarde chiffrer de l'Iphone.
En théorie ce n'est pas sorcier : Brancher son Iphone au Mac, aller dans Itunes, cliquer sur résumé et
dans la fenêtre de droite cocher, quand cela est possible, la rubrique " Sauvegarde chiffrer".
Sauf que dans mon cas, impossible la rubrique n'est pas active??
J'ai bien lu comme possibilité de vérifier au niveau de l'icone "réglage" du Iphone, puis dans "général" et de vérifier si en bas de la liste il n'y avait pas un compte crée pour je ne sais quelle raison ??
Bref! Rien de rien, du coup impossible d'effectuer la manipulation qui me permettrait de tenter de récupérer les notes de Madame.

Si quelqu'un a un tuyaux.


----------



## Maxmad68 (30 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,
Si la sauvegarde comprennant les notes est chiffrée il est impossible de la déchiffrer, tu ne peux que la restaurer si tu connais le mot de passe


----------



## kiwi75 (31 Décembre 2016)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Si la sauvegarde comprennant les notes est chiffrée il est impossible de la déchiffrer, tu ne peux que la restaurer si tu connais le mot de passe


Bonjour,

En fait, la sauvegarde de iPhone étant chiffrée, je voulais savoir comment rendre le décochage de cette option possible pour me permettre la récupérations des notes via un logiciel.

Visiblement c'est pas gagné.

François


----------



## Maxmad68 (1 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour
Nan dans ce cas c'est pas possible, désolé


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2017)

Je plussoie


----------



## kiwi75 (2 Janvier 2017)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Nan dans ce cas c'est pas possible, désolé


----------



## lolipale (2 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Il y a une autre solution.
Allez sur www.icloud.com.
Saisissez vos identifiants.
Allez dans Réglages puis avancés. Choisissez Réinitaliser des documents puis suivez la procédure


----------

